# Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?



## fisherman_ (22. Januar 2013)

Ich fische mit dem Lucky Craft Sammy und zwar verhältnismäsig
erfolgreich. Ich habe schon viele andere Oberflächenköder an den Karabiener gehängt aba nicht wirklich erfolgreich!
Kann mir jemand einen guten Oberfächenköder empfehlen der auf einer Wellenlänge mit dem Sammy schwebt?|kopfkrat


----------



## Lxrs K. (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

hab den sammy zwar noch nicht gefischt. mein absoluter liebling ist aber twp dreamcatcher ! den kannste schnell und langsam,in kurzen und langen bahnen führen. geiegnet ist der sowohl für fliß als auch für stillgewässer. 

auch der bonnie 95 ist zu empfehlen, ich find den dreamcatcher aber besser


----------



## stuffelbruns (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Meine Favoriten sind der LUCKY CRAFT SAMMY, ILLEX BONNIE und ganz besonders der MEGABASS ANTHRAX. Mit dem ANTHRAX kann man perfekt ein sterbendes Fischchen nachahmen. Predikat: Empfehlenswert!!!!!!!!!!

Wenn viel Kraut an der Oberfläche ist, dann kommt bei mir der SPRO BRONZEYE FROG zum Einsatz.


----------



## -faulenzer- (22. Januar 2013)

Da wird jeder so seine Favoriten haben. Auf meine Rapala Skitter Pop in 7cm kann ich mich auch bestens verlassen. Sowohl in stehenden als auch in fließenden Gewässern. 

Greetz

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-I9300 mit Forum Runner


----------



## fisherman_ (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Den bonnie95 habe ich auch aber ich finde das er nicht an den Sammy rankommt!...den Dreamcatcher habe ich biss jetzt noch nicht gekannt der sieht aber auf jeden fall vielversprechent aus! Mit dem Sammy kann man nicht wirklich große gleitbanen machen weil wenn man ihn zu hart "schlägt" sprinngt er aus dem Wasser. Ist das mit dem Dreamcatcher auch so?


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Der TWP Dreamcatcher läuft wie Hölle und fliegt bis zum Horizont - ich kenn ansonsten keinen Hardbait in der Gewichtsklasse, der sich weiter werfen lässt. Ein echtes Geschoss, der ist wirklich super designt.

Das WTD-Gefuchtel is mir aber wie gesagt zu stressig - wer nen insgesamt 3x (ohne Hänger oder sonstige Bumps) gefischten in Farbe Honey Bee haben will, der melde sich.



> Ist das mit dem Dreamcatcher auch so?


Nee, der macht bei harten Schlägen lediglich Gluckergeräusche. Habs nicht geschafft, den "rauszureißen" - zu hart geht da quasi nicht. Die "Laufweite" lässt sich super über Schlagstärke und -frequenz steuern. Von eng und schnell bis weit und easy alles möglich.


----------



## fisherman_ (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Habt ihr beim Oberflächenangeln auch viele Fehlatacken oder mach ich etwas falsch?


----------



## Lxrs K. (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

das macht der dreamcatcher mit , der springt eigentlich nicht.

@PirchHirsch . wenn ich den nicht schon hätte, dann ... ;D


----------



## Riesenangler (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Also ich verwende am liebsten Gummifrösche .Die von Doiyo sind super ,  oder die von Spro sind auch gleich gut. Die von Jackson machen auch einen guten eindruck . Die preise fallen recht unterschiedlich aus . Der von balzer ist schon für nen Fünfer zu haben wärend Spro horende 15-17 Euro verlangt. Die dinger sind super in Seerosenfeldern zu fischen, bleiben kaum hängenund sind sehr einfach zu führen , einfach nur einzupfen. Auch mal nur einfach anrucken so das sie nur mit den Kopf einwippen. Einen entscheidenen nachteil haben sie aber , eine Extrem hohe fehlbissquote. Von 10 angriffen nur im schnitt zwei fänge. Und leider gehen sie auch recht schnell kaputt. wenn erstmal ein Hecht die so richtig gepackt hat und dann wieder Loskommt dann reißen sie sehr schnell auseinander oder werden aufgeschlisst.:m


----------



## Riesenangler (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

@ Fisherman. Ich denke mal das du unter Wasser genau so viele Fehlattacken hast , sie aber eben nicht siehst. Das macht ja eben den Reiz aus vom Topwatern , weil du eben die Angriffe siehst , da must du qool bleiben und den Anhieb eben erst setzen wenn du den Fisch in der Rute spürst. Ging mir am anfang auch so das ich dacht das ich zu blöd zum Oberflächenangeln bin.


----------



## stuffelbruns (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*



knodel schrieb:


> Da wird jeder so seine Favoriten haben. Auf meine Rapala Skitter Pop in 7cm kann ich mich auch bestens verlassen. Sowohl in stehenden als auch in fließenden Gewässern.



Oh ja. Der ist auch mein Lieblings-Popper. Der macht einfach den schönsten PLOPP.


----------



## fisherman_ (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Das Geld spielt keine Rolle ich brauch nur gute Köder da ich mich so ziemlich aufs Oberflächenfischen specialisiert habe! Aber meiner meinung nach kann man immer (auch als Specialist) etwas dazulernen...und da ich keinen kenne der sehr viel mit Oberflächenköder fischt weis ich nicht ob andere Angler auch viel Fehlatacken haben?


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Yeah, Gummifrösche beim Krautstochern machen mega Spaß =)

Topwater-Bisse sind halt schon was Adrenalintreibendes =)

Ich mag gerne die Sizmic Toad (weedless mit Offset). Deutlich günstiger als die von SPRO und auch mal "normal faulenzbar", wenns sein muss.

Gummifrösche werd ich weiterhin verwenden, die muss man ja nicht WTDen. Kann man gaaanz gemütlich von Blatt zu Blatt zupfen =)

Zuviel Hektik is beim Froggen eh nicht angebracht - ein echter Frosch hat ja auch keinen Afterburner (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes).

Ich nehm am liebsten braune Frösche, da bei uns hauptsächlich Erdkröten rumschwimmen.

Fehlattacken sind beim Topwatern ganz normal. Aber schon alleine der Einschlag ist echt spannend =)


----------



## fisherman_ (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> @ Fisherman. Ich denke mal das du unter Wasser genau so viele Fehlattacken hast , sie aber eben nicht siehst. Das macht ja eben den Reiz aus vom Topwatern , weil du eben die Angriffe siehst , da must du qool bleiben und den Anhieb eben erst setzen wenn du den Fisch in der Rute spürst. Ging mir am anfang auch so das ich dacht das ich zu blöd zum Oberflächenangeln bin.



Richtig!...darum fisch ich ja so gerne mit Oberflächenködern weil es einfach nur Hammer ist den Hecht oder Barsch von unten auf den Köder draufprettern zu sehen!!! Aber wenn ich eine Fehlatacke hatte geht meistens wenn ich den Köder einfach weiterzupfe der Fisch wieder drauf so lange biss er den Köder hat!:m


----------



## Lxrs K. (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

ach ja. bei den dreamcatchern muss man die haken austauschen.


----------



## fisherman_ (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*



Lars K. schrieb:


> ach ja. bei den dreamcatchern muss man die haken austauschen.



Ja das mach ich erlich gesagt auch wens vlt. ein bischen kleinlich ist bei allen Kunstködern weil ich den billigen mitgelieverten Drillingen nicht vertraue weil es mich wahnsinnig ergern würde einen Meterfisch wegen schlechten Drillingen zu verlieren!
Ich bau überall meine hochwertigen Gamakatsu Drillinge ran!
Wie gesagt es ist vielleicht ein bischen kleinlich aber die Fische sinds mir wert und auserdem sind gute drillinge auch viel schärfer!


----------



## kati48268 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

So ein Thema zu dieser Jahreszeit verursacht Herzbluten |rolleyes

Damit's noch schlimmer wird :q :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5amQf61xkIE (ab Min. 03:23)
Hab den River2sea Dahlberg Frog in der letzten Saison leider zu spät bekommen, kann's kaum abwarten dieses Jahr die Seerosenfelder abzupflügen.


----------



## fisherman_ (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Natürlich ist es kein Thema für diese Jahreszeit aber ich erkunde mich lieber vor dem Angeln wie danach!  und im Frühjahr kann ich dan richtig durchstarten!


----------



## stuffelbruns (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> So ein Thema zu dieser Jahreszeit verursacht Herzbluten |rolleyes
> 
> Damit's noch schlimmer wird :q :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5amQf61xkIE (ab Min. 03:23)
> Hab den River2sea Dahlberg Frog in der letzten Saison leider zu spät bekommen, kann's kaum abwarten dieses Jahr die Seerosenfelder abzupflügen.



Ich glaube, den gönne ich mir auch zu kommenden Saison.


----------



## fisherman_ (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

der sieht echt super aus abe rich finde weise frösche irgendwie total schön ich fische überhaut viel mit weisen ködern !


----------



## fisherman_ (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Fischt ihr auch Popper oder Swimmjerks oder nur Frogs und Stikbaits?|wavey:


----------



## AnglerPSF (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Fische bislang eigentlich nicht mit Topwater-Ködern.
Allerdings habe ich letztes Jahr im Sommer in einer Grabbelkiste den Balzer Killerfrog gefunden und den einfach mal mitgenommen. Bisher einmal an Seerosen gefischt und in zwei Stunden 8 Hechtbisse wovon ich drei verwerten konnte. Frösche an Seerosen sollt man unbedingt probieren!


----------



## stuffelbruns (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Ich fische ALLES, was der Markt hergibt.


----------



## Lxrs K. (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

lohnt es sich nen teuren frosch zu kaufen wie den spro oder den von twp oder fangen die von doyio und balzer genauso gut ?


----------



## AnglerPSF (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Wie schon geschrieben lief der von Balzer bei mir super, allerdings ist der Frosch nach ein paar Hechtattacken völlig zerbissen. Wie es mit der Haltbarkeit bei anderen Fröschen aussieht weiß ich nicht...


----------



## Lxrs K. (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

ok. danke. 
hat jemand schon die die twp frösche gefischt ?


----------



## diemai (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

......ich mag's lieber klassisch , .....was sich seit Jahrzehnten bewährt hat , kann nicht schlecht sein(ist es auch nicht) :

http://www.derfischköder.de/product_info.php/info/p2119_heddon-zara-spook-11-4cm.html

......und wenn die Hechte nicht so gut auf REINE Oberflächenköder beißen wollen , dann vertraue ich auf diese hier :


http://www.lurenet.com/brands/heddon-lures/heddon-lucky-13


http://shop.lundgrensfiske.com/product.asp?product=13446

An der Oberfläche ploppen sie und generieren Luftblasen(Lucky13) oder tauchen kurz unter und ploppen fast auf die gleiche Stelle an der Oberfläche zurück(Bass Oreno) , ....bei stetigem Zug laufen sie ca. 30 -50 cm tief taumelnd und wedelnd zurück , ......ein stetiger Wechsel zwischen Oberflächen -und Tauchaktion holt das Beste aus diesen Oldtimern heraus , ....habe die drei Klassiker(oder Eigenbau-Versionen davon)im Sommer IMMER dabei .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

@ Diemai. Klar sind die klassiker nicht schlecht. Wenn es mal nicht auf die Topwater läuft dann prbier ichhalt nen klassiker. Ich weiss noch genau wie zum start der letzten Saison alle meine freunde im Klub von ihren Wobblern geschwärmt hatten . Zwei wochenfingen die damit wie blöd und dann wurde es immer weniger , zum Schluss fast nix mehr. Ich habe einfach mal nur nen uralten Krautblinker in Kupfer angebaut oder einenSpinner angebaut , den die Hechte bestimmt schon 5 Jahre icht mehr gesehen haben und ich fing wie ein bekloppter mit den dingern. 
@ Fisherman . Ja popper nehm ich auch. Ich bin ja ein großer Freund der Doiyosachen , weil ich echt von demPreis/Leistungs vehältniss überzeugt bin. Ich habe zum beispiel einen Schneeweißen , den haben die Hechte und Barsche den ganzen Sommer nichtmal mit dem Ars.. angeschaut . Als dann das Wasser so gegen ende Septemberwieder etwas aufklarte da fingen sie an den wie die Geisteskranken zu fressen . Ich brauchte den Kescher garnicht meht ablegen sondern hab ihn mir gleich an die Hose gebunden.:vik::m


----------



## Lxrs K. (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Der stickbait von doyio läuft nicht. Zumindest der kleine


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

@ Lars . Die sind genauso gut . Meines wissens nach stammen die aus der selben Herstellerbude. Die einkäufer ordern nur noch ein anderes Deko und schon hat es sich. Die farbe spielt nach meiner beobachtung eh nur für uns Angler eine Rolle . Hauptsache da ist was ander Oberfläche . Der Hecht sieht doch von unten eh nur einen Umriss oder Schatten den er angreift. Ich hab mir einfach immer mal irgendeinen gehohlt der grad da war und mit allen dekoren gut gefangen.:m


----------



## Lxrs K. (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Ich hab einen davon und der läuft wirklich nicht gut. Und welche köder sollen aus der herstellerbude sein ?


----------



## fisherman_ (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Jetzt mal was anderes geht Topwater auch an kleinen Bächen auf Forellen ich Habe nehmlich in meinem Ferein einen kleinen Bach mit unglaublichen Forellenbestand der allerdings nie breiter als 2-3 Meter ist...Kleine Spinner und Minnewobblersind für den Bach wie geschaffen aber gehen dort auch Kleine Topwaterköder?.n ..Also der Bach ist wie man ihn hald von den Alpen kennt so ein richtiger Wiesenbach hald!!


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Also , mir wurde halt auch nur erzählt das die von Doiyo und die von spro aus dem selben Betrieb sein sollen. Also jetzt die Frösche. Stimmt der kleine Stickbait von Doiyo läuft echt bescheiden aber der große ?, den finde ich in ordnung. Aber das hast du doch auch bei anderen Herstellern . Nimm doch mal die Edeldinger von Illex , da ist auch so mancher mist im Programm . Ich weiss ja nicht wie du den Frosch führst , einfach einzupfen , mal ruhen lassen, Auch mal auf einem Seerosenblatt liegen lassen und dann " reinhüpfen" lassen und dann kracht es auf jeden irgendwann. :m

Das Video macht schon wieder süchtig , schade das man sich im Winter die filme nicht spritzen kann , von wegen der Sucht und so.


----------



## Lxrs K. (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Wie gesagt . Ich kenn nur den kleinen und der ist nicht so dolle. 
Mit illex hab ich bisher nur gute erfahrungen gemacht, haben aber auch nen preis bei dem man das erwarten kann.


----------



## Lxrs K. (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

@fisherman 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WZk00RZnW-U


----------



## ein Angler (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Hi
Frog ist schon bestellt, #6 ich nehme weiß.
Aber billig sind die ja nicht gerade.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/River-2-Sea-...-Frosch-Semi-Oberflaechenkoeder-/261125148603
Andreas


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi
> Frog ist schon bestellt, #6 ich nehme weiß.
> Aber billig sind die ja nicht gerade.
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/River-2-Sea-...-Frosch-Semi-Oberflaechenkoeder-/261125148603
> Andreas



Bei ebay Us habe ich die für knapp 8 Euro das Stück bekommen, inklusive Versand. (3 Stück bestellt) 

Kann aber leider nicht mehr sagen wo, falls jetzt die pn´s kommen.

18 Euro sind für einen Köder mit Gummibeinen einfach zu viel, wobei ja ein paar Ersatzbeine dabei sind.

edit: da lohnt es sich sogar nur einen zu kaufen http://www.ebay.com/itm/RIVER2SEA-L...273?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec4a94d19


----------



## kati48268 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Kann jemand was über den Savage G. Side down prey berichten?
Der soll auf Wolfsbarsche eine Wucht sein, hab ich irgendwo gelesen.
(PS: bescheuertes Video! Anstatt den Lauf des Teils mal aus der Nähe/per Zoom zu filmen... lausige Amateure!)


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

@ Riesenangler:

Super, danke für den Tipp mit den Doiyo-Fröschen 

Die sehn wirklich verdammt nach SPRO aus, auch das Gewicht scheint bei den größeren Modellen identisch zu sein...

Da zock ich mir glaube ich mal testweise einen und lass ihn direkt gegen nen Bronzeye antreten... vielleicht sind die SPRO auch nur wg. der Gamakatsu-Haken teurer...

Der Diver Frog läuft offenbar schon supergeil, aber der is mir ne Runde zu teuer... n leicht zahnzersäbelbares Gummiteil zum Edel-Hardbait-Preis musses für mich persönlich nicht unbedingt sein...

Für die Asche krieg ich ja schon 1,75 Rapalas :q

Gummifrösche dürfen für mich persönlich halt nicht zu teuer sein (der SPRO ist da schon hart an der Grenze) - die feuer ich komplett rücksichtslos ins derbste Krautgestrüpp... da gehn schon vergleichsweise viele auch ohne Fischkontakt drauf


----------



## ein Angler (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Hi Ronny
Was muss ich machen um das da zu kaufen sehe nix mit Paypal. |kopfkrat Will mir noch 2 Krebse und 2 Frösche holen.
Aber mir ist aufgefallen das der Deutsche in 2 1/2 Zoll viel schwerer (28g) ist als der US Gummi. Der wiegt nur 14g.|rolleyes
Sind die auch in schwimmend und sinkend zu haben oder was soll der Unterschied?
Andreas


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

@ ein Angler: keine Ahnung wies mit dem Bezahlen läuft, ein KUmpel hat die glaube ich für mich mit bestellt.

"Mein" Amifrosch wiegt lt. Küchenwaage 16g und schwimmt.


----------



## diemai (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Wenn ihr euch schon so auf diese hängerfreien Gummiteile eingeschossen habt und auch bereit seid , aus Amiland zu bestellen , .......hier ein Link zu einem Hersteller :

http://www.snagproof.com/home/

                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Elle78 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Mein absoluter Liebling für die Oberfläche ist der
*DEPS Buzjet*, ein richtiger Krachmacher!
Hab mir schon öfters fast in die Hosen gesch... als
kurz vor dem Boot oder Ufer doch noch einer drauf geschossen ist. Der hat eine unglaubliche Lockwirkung
und ist mein Favorit wenn es an der Oberfläche auf Hecht
geht.


----------



## kati48268 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Der Diver Frog ... n leicht zahnzersäbelbares Gummiteil zum Edel-Hardbait-Preis musses für mich persönlich nicht unbedingt sein...


Jein.
Der Körper wird wohl einiges aushalten, die Gummibeinchen sind der Gebiss-gefährdete Part.
Es gibt Ersatzbeine separat zu kaufen und es sind (glaube ich) schon beim Fröschel selbst 1 zusätzliches Paar Beine dabei (müsste nachschauen).
Trotzdem ist der Preis schon edel wie das Teil selbst.


----------



## ein Angler (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Hi
So hab da bestellt, eine Seite Google Übersetzer andere US Ebay. Klappt gut, Bestellung für Krebs und Frog. |bla:
Andreas


----------



## fisherman_ (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Mal noch ne Frage von meiner Seite...Gehen Oberflächenköder auch im Tiefen Wasser wo die Hechte oftmals tief stehen?!...Weil ich hab sie nur immer in den Randbereichen eingesetgt weil ich mir gedacht habe wenn die Hechte im Tiefen stehen das die dann den Köder garnicht sehen oder einfach zu faul sind 5m hoch zu kommen ...


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Also ich habe auch schon vereinzelt mal im tiefen gewässern damit gefangen . Sind aber nach meiner beobachtung eher glückstreffer . Vieleicht wenn der Hecht echt knast hatte , dann kommt auch mal einer aus 4meter hoch . Am ehesten noch auf Popper , weil die ja ordentlich krach machen.|bla:


----------



## ein Angler (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Hi
Kann man sie nicht bebleien, wenn sie schwimmend sind mach ich einen Syspending draus oder.
Andreas


----------



## Lxrs K. (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Für tieferes nimmt man halt sinkende stickbaits.


----------



## fisherman_ (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Ja das ist mir schon klar das man sinkende Stikbaits nehmen sollte aber ich wollte hald wissen ob sie auch an die Oberfläche kommen würden!|rolleyes


----------



## Lxrs K. (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Kann gut sein das die hochkommen , ich hab beim topwatern bis 2 m Tiefe Hechte bekommen. Ein bisschen bewegen tun die sich


----------



## Onkel Tom (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*



fisherman_ schrieb:


> Mal noch ne Frage von meiner Seite...Gehen Oberflächenköder auch im Tiefen Wasser wo die Hechte oftmals tief stehen?!...Weil ich hab sie nur immer in den Randbereichen eingesetgt weil ich mir gedacht habe wenn die Hechte im Tiefen stehen das die dann den Köder garnicht sehen oder einfach zu faul sind 5m hoch zu kommen ...



Es ist ein Trugschluss von der Gewässertiefe auf die Bissfrequenz auf Oberflächenköder zu schließen. 

Diese Art der Angelei wird in aller Regel in den Monaten betrieben, in denen das Wasser recht warm ist. In diesen Monaten halten sich die Fische, vor allem in den Dämmerungsphasen, sehr gerne in der Nähe der Oberfläche auf. Das gilt für ziemlich viele Fische und es ist auch völlig egal, wie tief es darunter ist. So habe ich schon Räuber, nicht nur Hechte, über 20 Meter tiefem Wasser auf Oberflächenköder gefangen und das waren ganz sicher keine "Glückstreffer". :g

Meine persönlichen Favoriten auf Hecht wurden glaube ich schon genannt, ganz Vorne steht der 128er Bonnie, dicht gefolgt vom Dream Catcher und Sammy. Letztlich bin ich aber recht sicher, dass jeder Stickbait in ähnlicher Größe erfolgreich sein wird, wenn er vernünftig läuft. 

Der einzige Unterschied, der mit bisher wirklich aufgefallen ist, ist der "Klang" der integrierten Kugeln. So gibt es Tage, da fangen die "dumpfen Klänge" (oft wenige große Kugeln) wie blöd, wo "helle Klänge" (viele kleine Kugeln) absolut versagen. Dann gibt es aber auch wieder Tage wo das genau andersherum ist. Mit ein wenig Ausdauer, kann man das manchmal mit der Wetterlage in Verbindung bringen, diese ist mit unter auch recht entscheidend, wenn man sich für die richtige Größe des Stickbaits entscheiden muss.

Ist auf jeden Fall eine sehr spannende Angelei, in allen Belangen.


----------



## fisherman_ (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Da ich ja sozusagen noch ein "Neuling" in Sachen TOPWATER binn hab ich natürlich viele Fragen...Und wollte deswegen noch fragen was ihr für Gerät verwendet?!...Ich fische mit einer Multirolle bespult mit einer 0.18er geflochtenen und eine kurze 2,10 Meter Rute mit 40g wg...da die 0.18er grell Gelb ist schalte ich immer c.a. 1,5Meter Flurocarbon zwischen Hauptschnur und Stahlvorfach...Mache ich etwas falsch?


----------



## Lxrs K. (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

die geflochtene wäre mir pers. zu dick. sonst alles super :m


----------



## ein Angler (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Hi
Wenn Du der Meinung bist 0,18mm soll es sein dann nim sie.
Nachteil bei leichten Ködern ist die Schnur ist störrisch.
Ich fische auf Zander mit Jigs auch 0,18mm weiche Climax und Tournament braid 8. Wenn ich Deine Vorhaben sehe machts aber eine 0,14mm allemal.
Andreas


----------



## fisherman_ (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Ja für die kleineren Köder hab ich noch eine 0.12er...Meine Schnüre sind übrigens auch Climax...ich find die super!


----------



## Lxrs K. (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

An die die den frosch von doyio fischen. Welchen findet ihr besser den mit den gummipaddeln oder den mit den gummiflusen?


----------



## Snakesfreak (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

hab mir die mit den "Paddeln" geholt... aber bis jetzt leider noch ohne Erfolg!


----------



## fisherman_ (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Hallo,
Ich war heute bei meinem Händler und hab mir den Frog von Spro geholt...
Werde morgen mal an die Ilm fahren und das Laufverhalten testen und vieleicht kann ich ja auch gleich einen Räuber verführen!...
Ich berichte euch dann wies gelaufen ist!


----------



## Riesenangler (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

@ Lars . Also ich fische am liebsten die mit den flusen. HAb auch welche mit paddeln. Die von doiyo mit Paddeln sind aber als Popperfrösche ausgelegt. Was soll ich sagen scheinbar funktioniert das mit der Poppervariante nicht so richtig. Mal nen ´biss das wars aber auch schon. Die spitzköpfigen sind eindeutig besser.


----------



## Lxrs K. (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Danke, das wollt ich wissen.


----------



## fisherman_ (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Hallo Formis,
Sorry das ich mich ein bisschen mit meinem Feedback verspätet habe, aber ich hatte in den letzten Tagen wenig zeit mich mit dem Forum zu beschäftigen!...Wie gesagt habe ich den Frog von Spro getestet und habe vestgestellt das man ihn sehr variantenreich führen kann...Dein Man z.B. sehr schnell und hart in die Rute schlägt kann man ihn zum Beispiel auch unter der Oberfläche führen oder ihn lanksam und hart schlagen um ein ploppen wie bei einen Popper zu erzeugen oder einfach gang narmal schnell und weich um ihn wie einen Frosch ganz normal an der Oberfläche zu führen....Also mein erster eindruck ist wirklich super und hochwertig!...Einen Fisch konnte ich noch nicht überlisten aber der Winter ist ja auch nicht die beste Jahreszeit um erfolgreiche Topwaterangelei auszuführen!....Ich kann mir aber vorstellen das der im Sommer richtig gut an den Seerosen und im Flachwasser geht!


----------



## Riesenangler (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

@ Fisherman. Wie schon geschrieben sind die von Doiyo bis auf die Dekore identisch mit denen von Spro , nur halt günstiger.  
Ich habe mir gestern in den Staaten den Clacking Crayfish von Larry dahlberg bestellt. Wenn man die preise dort sieht und mit denen bei uns vergleicht dann merkt man das hier richtig unverschämt zugelangt wird. In den Staaten mit versand 15,99 Dollar ,also nicht mal 13,00 Euro . und bei uns habe ich einen gefunden der für das selbe ding 37,00 euro , plus versand haben wollte. Wenn mir der Köder gut gefällt dann werde ich wohl öfter mal was direkt in den USA bestellen, weil die haben da ja mal richtig geile Sachen.:m


----------



## fisherman_ (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Ja...du hast absolut recht nur hatte mein Händler den von Doiyo nicht da...und dann hab ich mir den von Spro geholt!....Ich lasse auch vieles aus den Staarten schiken...z.B. Lucky Craft ist ja wohl bekanntlich sehr teuer...da gibts so ne Seite die heist "I love Hartbait.de" und die hat ihren Sitz in Amerika und z.B. den Sammy dens bei uns für c.a.30€ bekomme ich dort für 12.45€...Und wenn ich drei Artikel ais ihrem Sortiment kaufe ist der Versand komplett kostenlos!...Ihr könnt ja mal auf die seite schaun allso wer Qualitätswahre wie Lucky Craft billig kaufen möchte, sollte mal auf der Seite vorbei schauen!... 
Nicht erschrecken ...diese Seite ist ein Ebay Shop also leuft alles ganz normal so wie wenn man sich bei Eabay was bestellt!


----------



## Riesenangler (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

So , ich habe mal den Trööt wieder nach Oben geholt. Hier hatten ja einige geschrieben das sie sich den River2Sea Diver Frog von Larry Dahlberg in den Staaten bestellt haben. Das hatte ich dann auch getan. Ich habe ihn jetzt schon ein paar mal ausprobiert und nichts gefangen damit, nicht mal eine Attacke. Ich weiß ja nicht ob es den Anderen genau so geht oder ob ich einfach nur zu Blöd bin um mit dem Teil zu Angeln. Ich habe mir auch die Anleitung wie man damit fischt auf You Tube angesehen und ich behaupte das ich es genau so mache wie dort gezeigt wird. Wenn sich nichts ändert wandert der Köder in meine Kuriositätenbox , da liegt alles mögliche drin, was eben nicht jeder hat. Auch die Gummifrösche von River2Sea scheinen nicht so das gelbe vom Ei zu sein. Die arbeiten nicht so wie vergleichbare Modelle von Doiyo oder Spro. Zu Spro kann ich nur sagen, ordert wenn es geht in den Staaten, weil es die Dinger da ab 7 Euro gibt und in Farbvarianten welche bei uns nicht erhältlich sind. Achtet aber darauf das ihr nicht über 45 Euro Warenwert kommt , sonst müsst ihr Nachverzollen. Anders ist es wenn ihr selbst aus den Staaten einreist, dann könnt ihr bis zu einem Warenwert von 430 Euro einführen.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> So , ich habe mal den Trööt wieder nach Oben geholt. Hier hatten ja einige geschrieben das sie sich den River2Sea Diver Frog von Larry Dahlberg in den Staaten bestellt haben. Das hatte ich dann auch getan. Ich habe ihn jetzt schon ein paar mal ausprobiert und nichts gefangen damit, nicht mal eine Attacke. Ich weiß ja nicht ob es den Anderen genau so geht oder ob ich einfach nur zu Blöd bin um mit dem Teil zu Angeln. Ich habe mir auch die Anleitung wie man damit fischt auf You Tube angesehen und ich behaupte das ich es genau so mache wie dort gezeigt wird. Wenn sich nichts ändert wandert der Köder in meine Kuriositätenbox , da liegt alles mögliche drin, was eben nicht jeder hat.



Ist bei mir genau so! Sehr oft probiert, 0 Attacken. Der Köder sieht super aus und läuft toll, keine Frage, aber am Wasser hat er noch nichts bewiesen.

Leider scheint die Lackschicht sehr empfindlich zu sein, da die Farbe zwischen Öse und Krautschutz abgeblättert ist. Der Frosch "zieht" so schräg durchs Wasser und läuft nicht mehr. Einem Kollegen hats die Beine vom Frosch zerfressen, als der Köder mit den falschen Gummis in der (twisterfesten) Box war.

Für den Preis sehr ernüchternd (gut das ich in den Staaten bestellt habe). Auf der Messe wollten sie 18 Euro haben. |rolleyes


----------



## diemai (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

.............weiterprobieren , ........nach dem langen Winter ist es vielerorts einfach noch zu kalt , die Hechte und deren (Oberflächen)Beute sind noch etwas klamm !

Manchmal wollen sie auch keine reinen Oberflächenköder , sondern welche , die auch ein wenig abtauchen .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## TimSchmidt (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Wie führt ihr dann die topwater Köder ? Hab ne jerk Rute bis 80gr mit baitcaster und ne 2.10m spinnrute mit stationärrolle bis 45gr WG. 
Hab mir topwater Köder bestellt. Müsste jetzt schauen welche.


----------



## TimSchmidt (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Wie führt ihr dann die topwater Köder ? Hab ne jerk Rute bis 80gr mit baitcaster und ne 2.10m spinnrute mit stationärrolle bis 45gr WG. 
Hab mir topwater Köder bestellt. Müsste jetzt schauen welche. 

Salt Dawg 12,5 cm "Chartreuse

Fladen Popper 6,5 cm "Redhead"

Das sind die. Jeweils noch in anderen Farben.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*



diemai schrieb:


> .............weiterprobieren , ........nach dem langen Winter ist es vielerorts einfach noch zu kalt , die Hechte und deren (Oberflächen)Beute sind noch etwas klamm !
> 
> Manchmal wollen sie auch keine reinen Oberflächenköder , sondern welche , die auch ein wenig abtauchen .
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Moinmoin,

den Dahlberg-Frog habe ich seit über einem Jahr in der Kiste und letzten Sommer häufig ans Band gehängt - auch in einem Hechtverseuchten Moorsee in Schweden und auch wenn ich mit Stickbaits oder einem Berkley-Frosch Attacken verbuchen konnte.

Aber weiterprobieren werde ich! #h


----------



## diemai (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Moinmoin,
> 
> den Dahlberg-Frog habe ich seit über einem Jahr in der Kiste und letzten Sommer häufig ans Band gehängt - auch in einem Hechtverseuchten Moorsee in Schweden und auch wenn ich mit Stickbaits oder einem Berkley-Frosch Attacken verbuchen konnte.
> 
> Aber weiterprobieren werde ich! #h


 
..............Uuuups , ....dann gibt es anscheinend , ...gelinde gesagt , ....wohl doch überlegende Köder dieser Art !

                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Hättet Ihr evtl. ne Empfehlung für nen Popper zwischen 20 und 25 g Gewicht?

Die meisten Popper sind mir mit max. 10-11 g viel zu klein/leicht oder mit ca. 40 g (z. B. Skitter Pop SW) viel zu schwer. Ich hätte gerne ein "Mittelding".


----------



## Riesenangler (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Yozuri bietet in der mittleren Gewichtsklasse einige gute an.
@ Tim Schmidt. Ich fische selber eigendlich nur vom Boot aus auf Hechte . Weil die einzigste brauchbare Raubfischstrecke die ich in einer sinnvollen Zeit mit meinen 2,5 Ps ereiche nur vom Boot aus gut zu Beangeln ist. Da nehme ich auch nur eine Fox Rage in 2,15 mit 7-35 gramm Wg , obwohl ich damit locker bis zu 45 Gramm schleudere. Die ist ordentlich hart , obwohl sie mir manchmal ruhig etwas härter sein könnte ( nicht nur die Rute).


----------



## TimSchmidt (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Ok, danke.

Könnte, könnte ich auch die jerkrute zum probieren nehmen ? hab die spinnrute getestet, da kam aber nix an am köder, war zu weich.

die jerke vielleicht etwas zu hart, aber besser zu hart wie zu weich 

und dann die "walking the dog" technik, obwohl ich die bezeichnung nicht ausstehen kann irgendwie 


ich kann leider nur vom ufer aus angeln, aber mit den jerkbaits klappt das trotzdem ganz gut, wegen dem vielen kraut aktuell wollte ich mal die oberflächenköder ausprobieren um da richtig drüber zu kommen und die jungs und mädels da zum landgang zu bewegen.


----------



## Riesenangler (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

@ Tim . Über Jerkruten kann ich leider nichts sagen weil ich damit keine erfahrungen habe. Ich hatte mal eine bis 170 gramm , aber die habe ich ganz schnell wieder verscheuert, weil mir das gekloppe mit den schweren Jerks nicht zu gesagt hat.  Ich verwende aber seit neuesten kleine Jerks bis 30 gramm , die kann ich auch mit meiner Spinne gut angeln. Die Slider von Salmo haben es mir angetan und die stickshads von Sebile. Einfach nur geil . Wenn da einer mit Hunger steht, der hüpft gleich drauf. Ja nimm auf jedenfall Topwater mit. Ich kann dir Frösche nur emphehlen ( Doiyo, Balzer oder wenn es auch etwas teurer sein darf dann Spro Bronce Eye Frog), oder du versuchst mal einen Popper. Die gehen bei mir auch sehr gut, obwohl hier das wasser noch etwas zu hoch ist um damit vernünftig zu Fischen.


----------



## Riesenangler (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Und nun noch eine andere frage. Ich habe mir jetzt die Koppers Live Target Field Mouse bestellt, und sie auch gleich am ersten tag ausprobiert. Sind die Hechte hier nicht auf Ammiköder geil oder beißen sie nicht drauf weil sie sie nicht kennen? Ne scherz beiseite, ich wollte sie fischen, komme aber nicht damit so richtig klar. Das Ding läuft mit Wasser voll, was ja für einen Topwater nicht gerade optimal ist . Oder habe ich ein Montagsmodell erwischt? Kennt sich jemand mit den Dingern hier aus? |kopfkrat


----------



## TimSchmidt (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Probier ich mal aus. Aber FC ist mir zu heikel da wir einen guten Hecht bestand haben.


----------



## Deep Down (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Mein Entchen ist startbereit und wartet nur noch auf den Schlupf der Lütten!







Ansonsten Salmo Maas Marauder!

Der DahlbergFrog hat bei mir bisher alle Hechte eher verscheucht!


----------



## spike999 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*



			
				Riesenangler;3887270Wenn da einer mit Hunger steht schrieb:
			
		

> was ne aussage...da ist das sowieso egal was man da hin schmeist...wenn er fressen will nimmt er sowieso alles...egal ob topwater,blinker,spinner,wobbler,fliege,wurm,mais...


----------



## steffen287 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Also ich hab den Doiyo Supido 100 und der lässt sich verdammt weit werfen und läuft wunderbar "Walk the Dog"aber der kleine bruder der Supido 75 läuft am stahlvorfach nicht vernünftig am Flouro läuft er gut liegt wohl daran das dass Stahlvorfach zu schwer ist und sich dadurch der winkel ändert wie der Köder im Wasser liegt!Dieses Problem hatten wir auch mit den kleinen Illex Poppern !

Konnten schon die letzten tage schon ein par Hechte und Rapfen aus den Seerosen locken also Topwater geht jetzt schon :m


----------



## Riesenangler (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

@ Spike. Das würde ich so nicht sagen. Ich habe es schon einige male erlebt das die Fische einen bestimmten Köder nicht angegriffen habe, obwohl sie wahrscheinlich Knast hatten. Und dann als man ihnen einen anderen vor das Maul gedonnert hat, den sofort Attackierten. Ist schon doch ein wenig abhänig von den Launen und geschmeckern das Tages.


----------



## Riesenangler (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

So nun habe ich den Thread zum zweiten mal nach oben geholt. Ich wollte mal so in die Runde fragen, wer hat denn erfahrungen mit einem sogenannten Scumfrog? Die Dinger sehen ja im Video echt fängig aus.Zumindest scheinen Amerikanische Schwarz-und Großmaulbarsche die sehr zu mögen. Aber, wie sehen unsere Hechte die Sache? Oder mögen sie die nicht. Ich frag halt ma ,bevor ich mir wieder eine Fehlinvestition bestelle.;+


----------



## zizi (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Warum fischt ihr nur alle mit diesen furchtbaren Fröschen sie sehen doch so kacke aus. Also wenn topwater dann gibts nur megabass der speedslide ist einfach genial und super leicht zu führen, oder den pop x der hat eine verstellbare Schlaufel und kann quasi alles popen, walk The dog oder flach laufender wobbler. Aber auch der lucky craft Sammy ist ein guter.


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*



> Warum fischt ihr nur alle mit diesen furchtbaren Fröschen sie sehen doch so kacke aus.


Ganz einfach: Weil sie fangen und sich an Stellen einsetzen lassen, an denen jeder Stickbait oder Popper mit Haken am Bauch und/oder Ende sofort festhängt.

Und vergleichsweise günstig sind, wenn sie an solchen Stellen doch mal festsitzen und abreißen sollten.

Ein Stickbait lässt sich eben nicht mitten in ein Seerosenfeld werfen und dann zentimeterweise (!) langsam von Blattoberfläche zu Blattoberfläche lupfen. Das wäre widersinnig, da der ne ganz andere Führung bedingt.

Sowas funzt zwecks möglichst realistischer Präsentation dann eben nur mit einem Frosch o. Ä.

Wie etwas aussieht, ist doch vollkommen irrelevant. Es muss nur seinen Einsatzzweck an jeweiliger Angelstelle so gut wie möglich erfüllen. Auch wenn es per se hässlich sein sollte. Das interessiert aber keinen Fisch.


----------



## zanderzone (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Für mich ist ganz klar der Illex Mudsucker der beste Oberflächenköder! Das Ding hat dieses Jahr in Schweden abgeräumt ohne Ende!


----------



## Riesenangler (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Ich war bis letztes Jahr auch der Ansicht; So was kann doch gar nicht fangen. Ich habe mir mal einen nur aus jux und dallerei mitgenommen und bin seit den total begeistert von fröschen. Eben weil man sie gnadenlos in ein Seerosenfeld feuern kann und die sogut wie nie hängen bleiben. Auch ist die Führung der frösche die Einfachheit selbst. Wenn man sieht wie sich ein 92er Hecht mit dem Ding im Maul aus dem wasser schraubt, dann ist das schon geil. Ausserdem hat hier der fisch noch eine echte Chance. Du denkst , der hängt, dabei macht er nur seinen Schnabel auf und weg ist er , wenn er nicht ordentlich gegriffen hat. Ich bekomme höchstens 20% meiner bisse auch aus dem Wasser. Aber es macht tierisch Laune wenn man damit angelt.:m


----------



## tomsen83 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Was hier noch gar nicht genannt wurde sind Propbaits. Für mich die Bringer und das lästige Wtd kann man sich auch sparen. Die zwei Modelle die mich in den letzten Jahren so gut wie nie enttäuscht haben wenn die Bedingungen passten sind der Imakatsu Devil Ripper Zinga und der Shimano Triple Impact 105 (schwer zu kriegen). Einfach pro Spot ca. 5mal durchleiern und gut is. Gibts keinen Biss, dann weiter. Gibts nen Fehlbiss, nen anderen Bait durchleiern (Meistens fast egal, ich nehm dann gerne den 170er Freddy). Hängt der Fisch, auch gut:m


----------



## zizi (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Also bei Seerosen setzt ich ein stink normalen gummifisch meistens den 5,8 keitech fat swing impact Schraube ihn an so einen beschwerten offset Haken http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/gamakatsu-worm-weighted-spri-c-205_1246_1251.html  dann hast du auch null Hänger aber viel mehr Bisse als Auf ein frosch.


----------



## Riesenangler (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Und wieder hole ich diesen Trööt zurück ins Leben. Ich hatte ja vor einiger Zeit geschrieben das ich mir den Diver frog von River2Sea geholt hatte. Von dem war ich ja nun maßlos enttäuscht. Ein jahr fast jedesmal angehängt, nicht eine Attacke auf das Teil. 
Nun habe ich wieder einen Frosch ausgegraben. Der heisst Ken Dauberts Designer Bassfrog. Kennt jemand das teil und hat er oder Sie damit erfahrungen? Laut den Videos auf You tube scheint der recht gut zu sein. Aber das hatte ich vom Diver Frog auch gedacht.


----------



## _nikolai (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Oberflächenköder für Hechte!?*

Und ich hole es auch mal wieder hoch.
Will mir mal den Dream Catcher holen, der wurde ja hier div. Male angepriesen . Kann jemand vielleicht Aussagen über fängigeund Dekore machen? Budget ist begrenzt, da würde ich gerne auf Erfahrungswerte zurückgreifen. 

 LG
 Nikolai


----------

